# What would you have done?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant remember if this was posted here before, but I thought it was worth a look see:

The producers of this beer commercial borrowed a small150 seat cinema playing a popular film, and filled 148 of its seats with rough-looking, tattooed bikers, leaving only two free seats in the middle of the theater. They then allowed theater management to sell tickets for the last pair of tickets to several young couples.

What would you do? Watch till the end .....
http://www.theinspiration.com/2011/09/carlsberg-stunt-in-cinema/


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, pretty good Bax*. One time I had driven cross country from cali to maryland, stopping only for gas and some grub to go. Got to my destination just outside of Baltimore and got a motel. Was way too tired to sleep so walked down to a local pub for a beer. I didn't see all the bikes parked around the side so I went into the bar: it was wall to wall with bikers that looked just like those guys, lol. A bunch of them turned to watch me when I entered and I thought holy crap, what have I got myself into! I was commited so I walked up to the bar and ordered a beer...it was weird for a couple of minutes but all turned out ok  Although, none of them game me a beer like in the vid! ;-)

Edit: Oh yeah, unless I really, really, really, really wanted to see the flick, I probably would have left! :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot with the cost of movie tickets these days I would of just sat down. But I wouldn't of been seeing planet of the apes in the first place.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

But that was a cool little prank!


----------

